# Single sided vs Dual sided DDR4 RAM



## Verbatim (Mar 9, 2018)

Hello TechPowerUp forums!

Just a simple question is there any difference between single sided and dual sided ddr4 ram in terms of performance ? What you think guys maybe they perform exactly the same or not ?

I noticed that my new ddr4 ram has memory chips only in one side on ram pcb.


----------



## John Naylor (Mar 9, 2018)

See post 14

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...gle-sided-and-double-sided-memory-mean.22777/


----------



## blobster21 (Mar 9, 2018)

err...wtf !?



> Single sided dimm
> ...
> 3. can have chips on both sides of the stick
> 
> ...


----------

